# Sage Grouse



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone else planning on going down to the Parker range?


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm hitting the Parkers next weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Come on Saturday, I'm headed to Box Elder.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I am very excited about his hunt. Can't wait to get out. First hunt of the year. I can't really count the dove hunt. They're actually a migratory bird.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll be down on Parker Mtn. the 2nd weekend. Save two for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmmm. I think I will be going to Grouse Creek. Can't imagine why.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

GCKid said:


> Hmmm. I think I will be going to Grouse Creek. Can't imagine why.


Your wasting your time, there are no Sage grouse in Grouse creek. :wink: Have you scouted the area yet? The town out there seems friendly, but you better take some extra gas.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I will be out on the Parker unit. I went out there last sunday to hunt ruffs,I turned my dogs loose in area that my friends from Loa told me to go. In just over a hour they pointed around 30 coveys. I do have a question, do sage grouse prefer to run like phesants?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Off topic, I know.... but welcome GH2. Oh.. and I don't have a sage grouse tag. 8)


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you sir. Are you going to go with RJ on the parker?


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope he isn't. Just my dad & my lab copper.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope... wouldn't. I won't hunt them until I can get one mounted... and I might not even hunt them then... something I keep hearing about purple leather... :lol: Nah, seriously I'll probably be hunting forest grouse for a while with Tumblingwings. I've seen quite a few sage grouse in other areas.... does anyone know why they only have the two "huntable" areas?


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I will be in Rich County!


----------

